# Rank your top 5 favorite Zelda dungeons.



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 19, 2015)

And don't forget to mention what game they are from because some temples have the same name yet are in different games.

And of course everyone will have very different opinions because not all of us have played every game.

For example I have only beat Ocarina of time and Majoras mask.

Here are my favorites.

1. Forest Temple from Ocarina of time-Love the music and atmosphere and the  challenge.

2.Spirit Temple from Ocarina of time- Again love the music and this was just a fun one

3.Great Bay Temple from Majoras mask-Alot of people hate this one but I thought it was very fun and loved the water flow riding

4. Stone Tower Temple from Majoras mask- Really hard yet cool mini bosses and it was fun
 using all 3 masks

5. Water Temple from Ocarina of Time- Loved the brain power it took to beat this one and mini boss in this one

How about you?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 19, 2015)

dancing dragon dungeon
temple of droplets
eagle's tower
snowhead temple


----------



## Beckman (Mar 19, 2015)

OoT - Fire Temple
OoT - Forest Temple
OoT - Shadow Temple
OoT - Spirit Temple
OoT - Deku Tree


----------



## GearsUp (Mar 19, 2015)

Good question...not that effing water temple though 

loldamn


----------



## Furious George (Mar 19, 2015)

Not in any particular order.

1). *Stone Tower Temple*- Majora's Mask 
2). *Ancient Cistern*- Skyward Sword
3). *Lorule Castle*- Link Between Worlds 
4). *Eagle's Tower*- Link's Awakening 
5). *Spirit Temple*- Ocarina of Time

Surprised I'm not seeing more for Ancient Cistern. Say what you will about SS, that dungeon was legit.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 19, 2015)

My favorite dungeons in _LoZ_ are (in no particular order):

The Explorer's Crypt from _Oracle of Seasons,_ because it had dark and creepy music and was a very large level, presenting a great challenge.

The Sword and Shield Maze from _Oracle of Seasons,_ because of its epic music and the fact that it features both fire and ice prominently.

The Black Tower from _Oracle of Ages,_ because (again) of its amazing music and the fact that it is such a massive dungeon, with many levels that have increasingly difficult enemies, plus some excellent puzzles at the top.

The Tail Cave from _Link's Awakening,_ because the game from which that dungeon is is one of the games in which the roc's feather is found in the first dungeon; in _Oracle of Ages,_ the roc's feather is not found until the second dungeon, and, in _Oracle of Seasons,_ the roc's feather is not obtained until _the third dungeon!_ That is a long time to wait to obtain the ability to jump, one of the most basic movements in all of video games (other than walking).

The Wind Fish's Egg from _Link's Awakening,_ because of its creepy background music and the fact that it was dark and completely devoid of enemies; normally, having no enemies would be nice, but, in this case, that made the dungeon much more frightening and gave one a sense of paranoia and claustrophobia.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 27, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Not in any particular order.
> 
> 1). *Stone Tower Temple*- Majora's Mask
> 2). *Ancient Cistern*- Skyward Sword
> ...



ancient cistern was shithouse, it was mechanically uninteresting and had the worst item of any 3d zelda game 

1-city in the sky 
2-forest temple
3-stone tower
4-snowpeak ruins
5-sandship


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2015)

I can see the crappy item, but you're bat shit saying its mechanically uninteresting.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 27, 2015)

oh wow flip lilypads by jumping on them wow grab stuff by whipping through bars 

it's shit

it got popular because of the buddhist theme which tickles the weeaboo's fancy

the boss was great though l'll give it that


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2015)

Bah, you're too hard on it. There was a lot of creative water level decrease/increase stuff and the central dungeon structure is always cool... it was a lot like Water Temple only prettier and fuck easy. I appreciated making the puzzles more organic with spider webs than mechanical.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2015)

1) Stone Tower Temple + Ancient Castle of Ikana - MM
2) Spirit Temple - OOT
3) Woodfall Temple - MM
4) Jabu-Jabu's Belly - OOT
5) Great Bay Temple - MM


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

Aldric said:


> ancient cistern was shithouse, it was mechanically uninteresting and had the worst item of any 3d zelda game
> 
> 1-city in the sky
> 2-forest temple
> ...



>calls Ancient Cistern a shithouse
>has Forest Temple in his top 5

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Aldric (Mar 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> >calls Ancient Cistern a shithouse
> >has Forest Temple in his top 5
> 
> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



forest temple is a bit archaic like every OoT temple but yeah sorry still has better puzzles than reading a sign telling you to follow certain directions while swimming

and its atmosphere alone kicks the shit out of NINTENDO SENPAI METAPOHR FOR BUDIST TALE SO DEEP


----------

